

Show HN: Retro Looking Graphics in the Browser (feature demo only) - abdias
https://epistemex.github.io/retro-canvas/

======
abdias
This is a JavaScript retro context for canvas which help you produce "retro"
looking graphics, such as non-aliased lines, indexed palettes (comes with
retro palettes for CBM64, VIC20, ZX Spectrum and 20 others), low resolution,
dithered images and more. Free/GPL3.0 license.

